# Global Cooling



## Vol

Did you know that the polar ice cap has grown by over a 1/2 million square miles last year......ssshhhh....don't tell anyone....it will hurt Al & cos. feelings. Here are some NASA pics and a story from across the pond.

Regards, Mike

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2415191/And-global-COOLING-Return-Arctic-ice-cap-grows-29-year.html


----------



## Vol

I am beginning to think that the only people that approach the liar status of politicians are the climate scientist....or many scientist in general...so many of them are so wrapped up in their educated egos, that when their research does not prove valid that they lie, skew, and go into denial to try to protect themselves and their egos.

Regards, Mike


----------



## rjmoses

Vol said:


> I am beginning to think that the only people that approach the liar status of politicians are the climate scientist....or many scientist in general...


I came up against a group of "prairie restorationists" while I lived in Chicago. They were big into turning public lands back into their "natural" state, meaning what they thought was "natural", as pictured in 1800.

One of these so-called scientist was given a $175,000 grant by the US Fish and Wildlife Service to "study" the "problem". After two years, he turned in a 10 page report "supporting" "prairie restoration". Not a bad paycheck!

At the same time, 158 black cherry trees, worth an estimated $4-8 million, were "culled" from public ground because they "didn't belong" in that particular spot. Timber disappeared, but money never showed up. Hmmmmm?

I used a lot of quoted phrases here because that was their "language".

Ralph

It's all about money, power and sex: Money get you power; power gets you sex.


----------



## hog987

Yup and here the Canadian government is still debating over how to protect the north west passage. Has plans of how they can increase shipping. The goverment has put a lot of money and time looking into the norht west passage opening up.


----------



## Hayman1

hog987 said:


> Yup and here the Canadian government is still debating over how to protect the north west passage. Has plans of how they can increase shipping. The goverment has put a lot of money and time looking into the norht west passage opening up.


Thought it was open as of 2012 during the summer. Ya tellin me it isnt?


----------



## hog987

I could be wrong but it might have been open to small boats for a very short time, but not for large cargo ships.


----------



## hillside hay

I'm no bona fide scientist but I pulled pretty good grades in high school biology and chemistry. Plus, I stayed at a Holiday Inn Express last night. I'm not sure what has changed in a field that supposedly believes in laws of physics and absolutes. It is one thing to have a theory. Then one would run experiments and build models based on the theory. The resulting data, derived from natural laws and aforementioned absolutes, would either disprove or substantiate the theory. The "scientists" aren't supposed to go back and manipulate the data to support a flawed theory. Having a theory isn't a crime but continuing on with this farce of "science" oughta be. Anybody who looks back over the last 1100 years of recorded weather data can see the cycles,troughs, and undulations that temperatures and weather patters have gone through. Why were the Dark Ages so dark? One volcanic eruption spews more greenhouse gases than 100 years of industry. Should we take care of the planet we were given stewardship of? Absolutely, but it is also incumbent on us realize how insignificant we are as a species in the grand scope of this marvelous universe.


----------



## hog987

Not only do scientists now days change some data but even more so they rig the experiments to give them the result they want. Its like this one survey I was taking. I answered about 3 question and stopped. The question were rigged to give them the answer they already wanted.


----------



## hillside hay

Yeah I haven't wasted my time with a survey since a brief venture into biofuels back in 06


----------



## ontario hay man

If this is the normal winter for 35 years im packin up and heading south lol.


----------



## hillside hay

I hear that Hay man. I recall some of those winters in early 80s were brutal. We had a snow trench to the barn and every morning seemed it was -40.


----------



## hillside hay

On the plus side we had great haying weather those following summers. Near 100 and dry in mid June


----------



## ontario hay man

Ya now we get garbage summers. Rain every 3 days but it takes 4 to make hay. Hope next year is better.


----------



## hog987

ontario hay man said:


> Ya now we get garbage summers. Rain every 3 days but it takes 4 to make hay. Hope next year is better.


better for making hay or better for rainy days??


----------



## ontario hay man

I like the old summers where you get 2 or 3 dry weeks then you can cut 20 acres a day and get a cycle going not cut 100 acres and run like an idiot between rains lol.


----------



## Tim/South

In the late 70's it was all about global cooling. We were told to prepare for the next ice age.

And soccer would be the biggest sport in North America by the year 2000.

Looking at the temps outside right now I believe the new ice age is proving to have been the safer bet.


----------



## ontario hay man

Lol soccer. Reminds me of when I worked with a british guy. He says on Saturday do you want to come over on sunday to watch football? I said sure. So I head over and hes got soccer on. I said whats this crap he says football. I said thats soccer. So then we argued about it for a minute then I suffered through an hour of that junk then turned on real football lol.


----------



## deadmoose

hillside hay said:


> I'm no bona fide scientist but I pulled pretty good grades in high school biology and chemistry. Plus, I stayed at a Holiday Inn Express last night. I'm not sure what has changed in a field that supposedly believes in laws of physics and absolutes. It is one thing to have a theory. Then one would run experiments and build models based on the theory. The resulting data, derived from natural laws and aforementioned absolutes, would either disprove or substantiate the theory. The "scientists" aren't supposed to go back and manipulate the data to support a flawed theory. Having a theory isn't a crime but continuing on with this farce of "science" oughta be. Anybody who looks back over the last 1100 years of recorded weather data can see the cycles,troughs, and undulations that temperatures and weather patters have gone through. Why were the Dark Ages so dark? One volcanic eruption spews more greenhouse gases than 100 years of industry. Should we take care of the planet we were given stewardship of? Absolutely, but it is also incumbent on us realize how insignificant we are as a species in the grand scope of this marvelous universe.


Amen.


----------



## mlappin

ontario hay man said:


> Lol soccer. Reminds me of when I worked with a british guy. He says on Saturday do you want to come over on sunday to watch football? I said sure. So I head over and hes got soccer on. I said whats this crap he says football. I said thats soccer. So then we argued about it for a minute then I suffered through an hour of that junk then turned on real football lol.


 When in Rome. I watched a lot of soccer while in England, alcohol of any kind helps. Watched a lot of cricket as well after ingesting a lot of alcohol.


----------



## ontario hay man

Must of took a 24 or better lol.


----------



## mlappin

hillside hay said:


> I'm no bona fide scientist but I pulled pretty good grades in high school biology and chemistry. Plus, I stayed at a Holiday Inn Express last night. I'm not sure what has changed in a field that supposedly believes in laws of physics and absolutes. It is one thing to have a theory. Then one would run experiments and build models based on the theory. The resulting data, derived from natural laws and aforementioned absolutes, would either disprove or substantiate the theory. The "scientists" aren't supposed to go back and manipulate the data to support a flawed theory. Having a theory isn't a crime but continuing on with this farce of "science" oughta be. Anybody who looks back over the last 1100 years of recorded weather data can see the cycles,troughs, and undulations that temperatures and weather patters have gone through. Why were the Dark Ages so dark? One volcanic eruption spews more greenhouse gases than 100 years of industry. Should we take care of the planet we were given stewardship of? Absolutely, but it is also incumbent on us realize how insignificant we are as a species in the grand scope of this marvelous universe.


At last years ASCS banquet I had the chance to speak to the speaker of the night after the banquet who happened to be the weather man on one of the local stations. Being a weather guy he collects books on the weather. He doesn't believe in global warming at all and told me some of the data you find on the net has been changed to actually lower the temps during the dust bowl. It's hard to manipulate data that's printed on good old fashioned paper.


----------



## hog987

Here is another thing the global warming people do. They dont change the data but just record the data they want. One big example is only taking the temps form the cities. Cities are warmer than the surrounding areas. SO if these are the only results that get recorded it very easy to see that the temps are warmer than in the past.

Its sad that now it is a political movement. Than the real science method get thrown out the window.


----------



## mlappin

hog987 said:


> Here is another thing the global warming people do. They dont change the data but just record the data they want. One big example is only taking the temps form the cities. Cities are warmer than the surrounding areas. SO if these are the only results that get recorded it very easy to see that the temps are warmer than in the past.
> 
> Its sad that now it is a political movement. Than the real science method get thrown out the window.


Ahh, almost forgot, the fact came up while talking with said weather guy that a lot of those temps that do seem cooler were recorded when the sites were still out in the country, now most of them are surrounded by urban sprawl so of course the temps have gone up. There is a HUGE difference between the temps in town and out in the country, just ask anybody that's ever rode a motorcycle in late fall or early spring, it can go from pretty nice in town to freezing your *ss off in less than a mile.


----------



## hog987

Here is another fact most people dont know. it plays right into the global warming gangs hand. In the former Soviet Union cities would get funding from the government. The colder and or snowy the city was the more funding they got. So in order to get more funding they doctored the temps and snow amounts to make it look like they were colder and snowier. The Soviet Union breaks apart and now all of a sudden the temps in the 1990 were soooo much warmer with hardly and snow fall compared to what they had in the past.

It was such a sudden change that global warming is really starting to take effect and soon will wreck the world. or at least that is what they taught us in school about the warming. Didnt learn about the doctored up results from the Soviet Union till years later.


----------



## carcajou

hog987 said:


> Not only do scientists now days change some data but even more so they rig the experiments to give them the result they want. Its like this one survey I was taking. I answered about 3 question and stopped. The question were rigged to give them the answer they already wanted.


AH Was that the " Save the CWB" survey from a few years ago? I bet half the farmers just trashed it, i know i did.


----------



## hog987

carcajou said:


> AH Was that the " Save the CWB" survey from a few years ago? I bet half the farmers just trashed it, i know i did.


No it was one on young farmers and was post secondary education helping them. Its was the collages putting the survey on to get more funding from the Alberta government(mostly Olds collage)


----------



## Vol

Oh dear....does this really compute? What's a scientist to do? Maybe we can buy some carbon offsets from Rev. Al Gore...or take him a masseuse as a sacrifice....

http://www.forbes.com/sites/larrybell/2014/01/21/miss-global-warming-yet-if-not-just-wait-and-you-might/

Regards, Mike


----------



## hog987

Vol said:


> Oh dear....does this really compute? What's a scientist to do? Maybe we can buy some carbon offsets from Rev. Al Gore...or take him a masseuse as a sacrifice....
> 
> http://www.forbes.com/sites/larrybell/2014/01/21/miss-global-warming-yet-if-not-just-wait-and-you-might/
> 
> Regards, Mike


So it looks like nobody knows what is really going to happen, all I know is Iam here for the ride.


----------



## ontario hay man

I was told that the tsunami the hit Indonesia in about 05 had so much force it tilted the world axis a bit. Thats why we now have weather we didnt used to have. Maybe its wrong maybr its right. I dont know. I haven't lost sleep over it yet.


----------



## discbinedr

Where is 8350 Hi-Tech. Has he given up on us maroons?


----------



## JD3430

Maybe he's watching Chris Mathews......lol


----------



## ontario hay man

Its funny how we have one cold crappy winter now all of a sudden we are headed for an ice age. :O


----------



## hog987

ontario hay man said:


> Its funny how we have one cold crappy winter now all of a sudden we are headed for an ice age.


Will after this winter we need about 3 or 4 extra warm winter to bring us back up to average.


----------



## JD3430

Nope we need more global cooling. Snow snow snow.


----------



## mlappin

JD3430 said:


> Nope we need more global cooling. Snow snow snow.


You ain't right


----------



## JD3430

mlappin said:


> You ain't right


Sorry, I had a momentary lapse of reason, brought on by the profitability of snowplowing
or as a liberal politician would say 
"I mis-spoke"


----------

